# Xorg e schede video vecchie

## lsegalla

Salve, sto facendo l'installazione di gentoo in alcuni PC piuttosto datati... ci mettono un po' a compilare quel che gli serve ma io li lascio lì e ci mettono il tempo che serve... son curioso di vedere alcuni risultati.

Detto questo sono costretto a fare la cosa in modalità testo e a seguire tutta la procedura manuale (che finalmente ho imparato).

Il problema lo trovo sempre installando XORG, ed essendoci schede video vecchiotte non ci trovo drivers e quant'altro.

Del 3D non me ne può fregar di meno, mi basta far partire il KDE ma mi serve prima il buon XORG.

Suppongo di dover usare i drivers VESA ma mi blocco sempre, dopo aver fatto un X -configure provo a testare la nuova configurazione con x -config /root/xorg.conf.new ma mi esce sempre il solito errore che è il seguente:

```

(EE) VESA(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Qualche settimana fa avevo inviato un thread simile e volevo riprendere quello ma in realtà in quello facevo riferimento a schede ati e quindi il problema è stato risolto usando drivers ATI; in questo thread invece vi chiedo come si fa quando mi trovo ad aver a che fare con queste schede più datate i cui drivers non ci sono. Esiste una procedura comune o universale?

Ora mi rimetto ai vostri preziosi consigli...      :Smile: 

----------

## Manwhe

Ciao,

Non e' detto che non esistano i driver  :Smile:  puoi postare il risultato di lspci? comunque se usi xorg 7.3 non e' necessario generare il xorg.conf

----------

## djinnZ

Alcune schede vecchie non vengono riconosciute correttamente come vesa, matrox mistique pci, S3/S3Trio e simili richiedono alcuni accorgimenti per il frame buffer e per X.

Ti assicuro che il supporto c'è devi sono individuare correttamente il chipset e la configurazione conseguente.

Riporta quali bestie sono.

----------

## lsegalla

Bene, procediamo con ordine... ecco il risultato di lspci intanto

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX Host bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX AGP bridge (rev 03)

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 01)

00:02.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:02.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

00:02.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 01)

00:03.0 Ethernet controller: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21142/43 (rev 41)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G100 [Productiva] AGP (rev 02)

```

----------

## koma

devi usare i driver mga  :Wink: 

http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.9.0/doc/html/mga.4.html

----------

## lsegalla

Per usare i driver MGA è sufficiente aggiungere "mga" in VIDEO_CARDS presente in /etc/make.conf e riemergere xorg-x11 ?

----------

## randomaze

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Per usare i driver MGA è sufficiente aggiungere "mga" in VIDEO_CARDS presente in /etc/make.conf e riemergere xorg-x11 ?

 

Si, ovviamente dopo vanno anche configurati in xorg.conf  :Wink: 

----------

## lsegalla

Sicuramente dovrò aspettare un bel po' che sto lentume si compili tutto però vi anticipo una domanda: come mi conviene fare con lo Xorg.conf ?

Mi conviene fare un X-configure e poi andare a modificare poi lo xorg.conf ?

----------

## koma

se è xorg 7.3 non configurarlo  :Razz: 

----------

## lsegalla

Beh, io sto rifacendo un emerge quindi suppongo sia l'ultimo, come faccio a verificare la cosa?

----------

## koma

```
eix xorg-server
```

 ?  :Smile: 

----------

## lsegalla

Facendo eix xorg-x11 ho visto che la versione installata è la 7.2.

A questo punto per la configurazione di xorg.conf come procedo?

Utilizzo qualche utility? Vado a manina in qualche modo? Un misto delle due ?

----------

## djinnZ

Con quella scheda non devi fare altro che compilare il kernel con il supporto matrox per il framebuffer ed il dri builtin e xorg la dovrebbe riconoscere senza problemi. Se vuoi essere sicuro ti crei a manina il tuo xorg.conf per specificare la ram visto che alle volte non viene vista.

Se è un modello integrato attenzione che in molti casi non ha ram propria ma usa quella di sistema quindi devi configurarla nel bios almeno a 32Mb.

Se usi mplayer devi mettere -video_cards_mga in packages.use altrimenti di default tenterà di mandare l'utput video su framebuffer piuttosto che su X.

----------

## lsegalla

djinnZ non ammazzarmi...!! Ci son riuscito probabilmente per pure culo     :Smile: 

Avevo abilitato il supporto AGP dal kernel, nessun DRI e nessun FRAMEBUFFER.

Ho riemerso tutto e ora apparentemente funziona... quindi usa il driver mga a sto punto... quello che prima mi dava un bel po' di problemi.

La scheda non è un modello integrato che io sappia comunque...

(Per l'altra macchina che ha il problema posso continuare su sto thread o consigliate di aprirne un altro? Premesso che prima devo provare un altro po' di cosine prima. di chiedere ovviamente..)

----------

## djinnZ

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> La scheda non è un modello integrato che io sappia comunque...

 ed allora è quasi impossibile avere problemi, come ti ho detto.

Se vuoi la perfezione abiliti il dri il framebuffer e disabiliti il supporto mga in mplayer e simili (se li usi e se non ti da fastidio, ovviamente). Controlla i log e vedi se la ram viene vista correttamente, è l'unica possibile fonte di problemi (un problema, niente colore a 24 bit). Se ci sei non aggiungere altro.

Le maleparole te le sei già prese in passato e non solo da me...  :Twisted Evil: 

Mi pare inutile un altro thread, la seconda qual è?

----------

## lsegalla

Rieccomi: la seconda scheda è la seguente:

```

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

00:02.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:02.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)

```

Però non riesco a mettere il supporto AGP nel kernel come modulo e i moduli all'avvio non si caricano, mmah... (credo che questo fosse possibile fino al kernel 2.6 r3 che usavo la volta scorsa). Quindi in toeria dovrebbe andare bene comunque anche se i moduli li tolgo da /etc/modules.autoload/kernel 2.6

Volevo provare come avevo fatto l'ultima volta anche se questa è una ATI e non dovrei aver problemi particolari... vediamo come va...

----------

